# Venison/Pork summer sausage



## dcurry1844 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys I have a whole bunch of deer (venison) breakfast sausage, which I think has some really good flavor already & 1 package of pork breakfast sausage. 

What I'm thinking about doing is mixing 2 packages of deer (about 3 lbs) & the package of pork sausage (about 1 1/2 lbs) & about 1/4 lbs of pepper jack cheese making it into a roll like a summer sausage wrapping it in plastic wrap & putting it in the fridge for 24-48 hrs then smoking it in my pellet grill till it has an IT of about 145-150. 

Thoughts &/or tips?

Thanks everyone in advance. I love this group it has always been helpful & informative. Eager to hear from ya.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2015)

DC,Not sure  what you are trying to achieve BUT you should add some cure to it and bring your IT to 160*.You would need to cook it at a high temp w/out cure to get out of the danger zone 40*-140* in 4 hours.

I think the high temps would make the fat and cheese run out of your roll before it was finished. So with cure you could cook at a lower temp but without a casing the pork sausage(commercial pork sausage is real fatty) will probably still  dribble out. IMHO I would have some eggs and cook the sausage in a pan for breakfast .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Good luck if you do try it and please post your results .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2015)

You probably be better off turning your meat into a fatty. Unless you plan on using high temp cheese it will melt out. 

Not knowing how your sausage was made, you wouldn't want to add cure as it may already have cure in it. It may not but there's not enough information for us to know. 

Now if you decide to move forward you will need to take the temp to 160 as Crazymoon mentioned. I don't see the need to put this in the fridge for 24-48 hours. Especially if you aren't adding cure (which you shouldn't if you don't know if cure was used when making the sausage). 

Now for the real kicker I don't think that you will be able to get your pellet grill to run cold enough to not render out the fat. I know that my Traeger won't run lower than 180 and then even set at that temp it will cycle all the way up to 225 then back down to 180 just the nature of the beast. 

Typically when smoking sausage with cure, you will start your smoke with out temps around 100. Then every hour jump 10 degrees until you reach a pit temp of 170-180. Any higher than that and you'll end up rendering the fat out and have an oily product.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2015)

I jumped back on to this post to suggest fatties for your sausage and see that Dirtsailor has already mentioned that option !


----------



## dcurry1844 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok guys if I do a fatty with it instead, how would you sugest I do this?

You guys are right I am not sure if any cure was used or not because all meat is packaged from a butcher shop not store bought.


----------



## dcurry1844 (Jan 27, 2015)

IMG_20150127_112845752_HDR.jpg



__ dcurry1844
__ Jan 27, 2015


















IMG_20150127_135919583.jpg



__ dcurry1844
__ Jan 27, 2015


















IMG_20150127_140053942.jpg



__ dcurry1844
__ Jan 27, 2015





I finnaly got around to doing my fatty.

I think it turned out ok.


----------

